

The Tech Company Swallowing the Porn Industry - klenwell
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2014/10/mindgeek_porn_monopoly_its_dominance_is_a_cautionary_tale_for_other_industries.single.html

======
chatmasta
The porn industry has some seriously impressive operations. They are years
ahead of the curve in terms of technology and business development. Here's a
short list of what they've been the first to adopt:

\- CDN

\- Streaming

\- Traffic exchange (mainstream: Outbrain)

\- Free content -> Paid content upsell (videos -> webcams)

Engineers in that industry face some of the toughest scalability challenges
anywhere, and they do it with less supply of engineering labor, less
investment, and less approval from their families.

Personally I wouldn't direct my energy there, but if you want a good case
study in how to market businesses, generate revenue, and scale to millions of
users, just take a look at any of the biggest porn sites.

------
timwaagh
very negative spin I think. its a true example of the free economy, where
freely available content helps pay content providers. As a developer such a
model may not be good for me but its better for soceity as a whole, because it
will increase the standard of living for those who actually feel the cost of
'entertainment' in their pocket.

